# Need help finding rules!!!!



## firstfist (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently found my old copy of Advanced Heroquest in the dark recesess of my closet.  The game is complete, minus the rule book(s).  If anyone has the rules, and is willing to trade, copy, or sell them I would be forever your best friend (or something like that)


----------



## PenDragon (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a pdf of the US instruction maual hope that helps...

http://www.hasbro.com/common/instruct/HeroQuest.PDF


----------

